# Plane Crash



## sunny91 (Apr 23, 2010)

single engine lost motor and crash in the water.

Sunny


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 24, 2010)

Those guys were extremely fortunate!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 24, 2010)

Seen that one before. Did a good job of keeping the plane level and a good controlled ditch. Could have fallen over to one side in a spin or nosed in or stalled and come in harder and flatter. Lucky blokes.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Very, very lucky. 


Wheels


----------

